# Sumador - Restador Serial



## Lore (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, 
Tengo como proyecto final Diseñar e implementar una unidad sumadora/restadora serial para operaciones con palabras X, Y de 4 bits cada una con base en compuertas y lógica modular básica (NO emplear C.I. con la funcionalidad directa). Los datos ingresan por teclado matricial y son guardados en un registro, luego se realiza la función bit a bit y el resultado se va guardando en un registro. Se dispone de dos entradas: una para escoger la operación a realizar y otra para seleccionar si se desea realimentación o no del resultado. La salida debe ser visible en displays solo en el final del proceso. Adicionar reloj, sistema anti-rebote, evitar riesgos de tiempo, etc., adecuados para una correcta operación y visualización. La manipulación del usuario se restringe al ingreso de los números y de la operación mediante el teclado. Disponer puntos intermedios de visualización y reloj a velocidad baja.

Alguien me puede ayudar....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola Lore
Te sirve el circuito que está en este enlace.? Solo Para Empezar.
En el mensage #6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-serial-4-bits-8981/

Por aqui en el foro hay un circuito para el teclado matricial, inclusive el CircuitMaker Lo Trae Como Ejemplo.

Según entiendo no puedes utilizar un CI llamado sumador completo, Cierto?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Lore (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola, 
Es que no puedo utilizar compuertas que hagan de una el proceso, creo que debo hacerlo con sumadores completos según lo que he encontrado.

Gracias por lo del teclado matricial, voy a revisarlo y te estoy comentando.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola Lore

A lo que me refiero es que si puedes utilizar, por ejemplo el 4008, 74283, 7483 que son circuitos integrados sumadores completos. O debes hacer el sumador con puras compuertas sencillas ?. Así como los registros y demás.

Retomo el Texto de tu mensaje:

1-) Diseñar e implementar una unidad sumadora / restadora serial para operaciones con palabras X, Y de 4 bits cada una.
R-- Si Nombras A y B en lugar de X, Y a los operandos; No es una regla pero es lo común llamar así a los operandos.

2-) Con base en compuertas y lógica modular básica (NO emplear C.I. con la funcionalidad directa). 
R-- Puedes utilizar los IC’s: 74165, 74164, 4008, 74283, 74273 ?. Estos ya tienen una funcionalidad directa.

3-) Los datos ingresan por teclado matricial y son guardados en un registro, 
R-- Te sirve el circuito que viene en el enlace que te mencioné ?.
R-- Qué tipo de registro ?. De desplazamiento, Flip-Flop...?.

4-) Luego se realiza la función BIT a BIT y el resultado se va guardando en un registro. 
R-- Qué tipo de registro ?. De desplazamiento, Flip-Flop...?.

5-) Se dispone de dos entradas: 
......Una para escoger la operación a realizar. 
......Otra para seleccionar si se desea realimentación o no del resultado. 
R-- Seguramente para escoger: que sume o que reste.
R-- A dónde iría a parar esa realimentación del resultado ?.

6-) La salida debe ser visible en displays solo en el final del proceso. 
R-- Entendible.

7-) Adicionar reloj, sistema anti-rebote, evitar riesgos de tiempo, etc., adecuados para una correcta operación y visualización. 
R-- De qué frecuencia el reloj ?.
R-- Creo que si el conmutador que selecciona la función (Sumar / restar) está aparte de teclado SI se requeriría un 
.....Sistema anti-rebote. Pero si forma parte del teclado matricial entonces no requiere ese sistema.

 La manipulación del usuario se restringe al ingreso de los números y de la operación mediante el teclado. 
R-- Creo entender esto.

9-) Disponer puntos intermedios de visualización y reloj a velocidad baja.
R-- Qué puntos Visuales serían estos ?. Qué tan baja sería la velocidad ?.


REALmente no quiero perturbarte con tanta palabrería. Mi intención es ayudarte en el proceso para llevar a cavo tu Diseño. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Lore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Carlos, no te había dado respuesta ya que me cambiaron el proyecto por una unidad multiplicadora serial, en este caso si puedo utilizar compuertas que hagan el proceso directo, debo utilizar palabras de 4 bits y el resto.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola Lore

Por acá hay algunos multiplicadores que te pudieran servir de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo.

En el siguiente enlace hay un multiplicador 
En el mensaje #2https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-multiplicador-6-bits-complemento-2-a-44527/ 
y en el mensaje #6 está una imagen
En el mensaje #6https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-multiplicador-2-numeros-2bits-40660/ 
en el mensaje #8 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-multiplicador-2-numeros-2bits-40660/ 
Luego hay que ver como hacerlo serial.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Ayer halgo había mal en algun lugar (Aquí o conmigo) pues no pude agregar este mensaje sino hasta Hoy.


----------



## Lore (Nov 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a mirarlos y te cuento.

Feliz día, seguro algo no estaba funcionando.....


----------

